# San Antonio to Seattle catching a ride with an OTR driver



## Mathurin Kerbouchard (Oct 20, 2019)

Lack of patience and smelling my own stinch, i originally just planned for a shower 🚿 and reup supplies but plans have a tendency of changing.


RaZin_do_'bo Entertainment


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 20, 2019)

So, this isn't really the best way to get exposure to your podcast.

Your text isn't very descriptive, the linked text is always the same "RaZin_do_'bo Entertainment" (which does nothing to tell us what to expect from the link, or that it's even a podcast) and you've posted 4-5 of these kinds of threads in to the travel stories section over the past few days.

This kind of activity is considered spam in most online communities. I know this is not your intention, but I still have to issue you at least one warning point for being so excessive.

You'd get a lot farther by taking the time to write the who, what, where and why of that episode (without giving everything away) and including a direct link to the content you want to share (not embedding the link into text). Also, please make it clear what users should expect when clicking the link.


----------



## Mathurin Kerbouchard (Oct 21, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> So, this isn't really the best way to get exposure to your podcast.
> 
> Your text isn't very descriptive, the linked text is always the same "RaZin_do_'bo Entertainment" (which does nothing to tell us what to expect from the link, or that it's even a podcast) and you've posted 4-5 of these kinds of threads in to the travel stories section over the past few days.
> 
> ...


I will, and I understand what you're saying and actually thought of that as I was sharing but for some reason didn't find it much a big deal. But I'll be more reflective on how I post thing's. Nothing more to post atm, these were just most recent from other platforms, appreciate the warning ⚠ I'll make sure I'm more careful with all the 'W's' with future posts, thanks.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 21, 2019)

Mathurin Kerbouchard said:


> I will, and I understand what you're saying and actually thought of that as I was sharing but for some reason didn't find it much a big deal. But I'll be more reflective on how I post thing's. Nothing more to post atm, these were just most recent from other platforms, appreciate the warning ⚠ I'll make sure I'm more careful with all the 'W's' with future posts, thanks.



No worries, I actually forgot to issue you the warning, so I'll just let it go. If you want some help on effective ways to share your content just let me know.


----------

